# 2006 Jayco Select, Tent Trailer



## soloMOM (Jul 24, 2006)

I recently purchased a 2006 Jayco Select Tent-Trailer.  I have used it about 4 times.  I have really enjoyed it, because it is something I can put up by myself.  However, I would like to try some dry camping, and supposedly I have a gray water holding tank on board, but I don't know how to switch it from the regular gray water run-out to the grey water holding tank.  Does anyone know how to???  Thanks for any help.
Also, I am usually by myself (and my young daughter), and was wondering if there is a tool out there to help solo people with hitching.  (right now I get out of my truck about twenty times until I get the hitch lined up with the ball). :question:


----------



## Bush70 (Jul 25, 2006)

Re: 2006 Jayco Select, Tent Trailer

not sure about the holding tank You can contact your dealer and they should be able to help. They do make a mirrior device and also a pole to connect to the ball to help line it up. Camping World has them.
Good luck


----------



## s.harrington (Jul 26, 2006)

Re: 2006 Jayco Select, Tent Trailer

If you have a gray water tank, there should be a pull handle valve either under the trailer or in a compartment if your tank is above the floor.  There is not a way to switch how the gray water runs out, just a valve to shut it off.  usually you only get a tank if you have a shower in your tent trailer.


----------



## soloMOM (Jul 31, 2006)

RE: 2006 Jayco Select, Tent Trailer

My camper does have a shower.  So is the holding tank just for the shower?


----------



## CamperDude (Jul 31, 2006)

RE: 2006 Jayco Select, Tent Trailer

Hi SoloMom,

Check out this part. It may help with hooking up your trailer.
http://www.autosportcatalog.com/index.cfm/fa/p/pid/3521/sc/7544

CamperDude.......


----------

